# Firefox: Extreme Speed!



## jerin3013 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Once you've loaded up firefox go to the address bar and type or copy and paste: *

about:config

Right click and select: New -> Integer

Name the integer or copy paste: 

nglayout.initialpaint.delay

Change the integers value to: 

300

You can also use 0 (zero) as an Integer Value, if you don't like the performance of the 300 Integer Value.


*Enjoy & Watch Your Speed!*



*Or If Not Try This One Too!*


1. Type "about:config" into the address bar and hit return. Scroll down and look for the following entries:

network.http.pipelining
network.http.proxy.pipelining
network.http.pipelining.maxrequests

Normally the browser will make one request to a web page at a time. When you enable pipelining it will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:

Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"

Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30. This means it will make 30 requests at once.

3. Lastly right-click anywhere in the "aboug:config" page and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before it acts on information it recieves.

4. Restart Firefox

If you're using a broadband connection you'll load pages 2-3 times faster now.


source : *www.xplorer.vndv.com/firefox_extreme_speed.html


----------



## Most Wanted (Aug 18, 2008)

Very well.
will try sure.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 18, 2008)

^^ 

will try it and post my results.. 

btw, thanx for this


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 18, 2008)

Cool.Thanks for sharing


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 19, 2008)

I was using it already.
It does work


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 19, 2008)

Anything new?


----------



## amritpal2489 (Aug 19, 2008)

using it from a long time... works...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 21, 2008)

Very old. But keep in mind, there is a max limit for all these values, after which there will be no improvement because FF will simply ignore it. It was mentioned somewhere in Mozilla KB.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 21, 2008)

ho.. hummm..... that was old !


----------



## R2K (Sep 5, 2008)

really old tips.......


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Already Using*

Already using it
Nice thing
Works!


----------



## ampd5 (Dec 16, 2008)

thanx..........


----------



## User Name (Dec 16, 2008)

Will it improve downloading speed?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 16, 2008)

^maybe. Really old post.


----------



## Akshay (Dec 17, 2008)

Old trick but works well..

"Similar threads" is also showing the same trick posted earlier.


----------



## p!e (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice tricks 
thnx for sharing


----------



## mr-blue (Dec 27, 2008)

ol trick but it'l be usefull for newbies., thanks for posting anyway


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Jan 22, 2009)

nice  of  u  4  sharing  but  bit  old  for  some of  us here


----------



## Masroor (Jul 15, 2009)

old tip.. anyway thanks for sharing.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 15, 2009)

What a bump lol


----------



## dreams (Jul 16, 2009)

it may be a old tip..but it is new for me, since using FF again after 4 years. Thnx for the tips.

Edit: Works gr8..now my FF is behaving like the gr8 Opera..many thnx


----------



## yiouyio (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks, I will try


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm using opera  but seeing this trick I'll try it for sure in FF


----------

